# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  My Teeth Fall Out Every Night

## RockNRollClown

For a while now I've been having dreams in which my teeth fall out but they happened sporadically. 

*In these dreams I am subject to an EXTREME amount of pain.*

In every dream I start to feel my teeth with my tongue. I put pressure on the backs of my teeth and I feel a crack and they move in the gum I then try to push them back in place but they crack even harder. *This part is the same in every dream*

Here's where they vary

In some I keep trying to put them back in place and they just bust and I spit them out (lots of blood)

in others I decide to deliberately pull or push them out (this is extremely painful) (also lots of blood)

in some I try and stop myself from tonguing them but I can't resist the urge and I keep tonguing them until they fall out. (still lot's of blood)

Lately I have been having one of these dreams *EVERY SINGLE NIGHT*

Last night was the most horrifying.

I played with my upper from teeth and they cracked hard to the point that I knew I couldn't put them back in place so I pushed them and spit them out.   
     All of my front teeth came out of my mouth with mouthfuls of blood. I saw and felt a whole pile of teeth come out and land on the sink. thoughts raced through my head about things like "ill have to get fake teeth or dentures.
     I turned to look at my friend and he jumped back with a horrifies look on his face. 

I have been told by several people that I must be grinding my teeth at night.

The reason for my dreams is not my number one concern. I would simply like to know a few things and I'm hoping you can help.

1. What can I do to make them stop?

2. Is it a good idea to try use this as a dream sign for lucid dreaming? 

3. Is it a good idea to make this my reality check? I.E. pushing on my teeth or wiggling them with a finger to see if they crack? I suppose I would like to know if this will just be painful and distract me.

4. Why am I having this dream every night?

----------


## Rybread34

1. Well my advice would be to use this as a dreamsign, say "next time my teeth are falling out i'll do a reality check and realize i'm dreaming" from there you should be able to make them stop.
2.  ^ yes
3. You can if you want.
4. Probably because you're scared of having the dream every night, so your mind expects/fears that its going to happen again so it does.

----------


## Cethulsus

YOU ARE STRESSED! What you are having is actually a VERY common dream called the "teeth falling out dream". What causes this dream is that you are stressed about something.

     Maybe If you make yourself calm down each night and make yourself believe that everything is alright before you go to bed, you'll stop having the dream. I know lots of people who have had this dream, though

----------


## Chimpertainment

^^^^Stress is right. I also have a personal theory. I went to the dentist one time and he said that I grind my teeth a lot in my sleep. I told him I have dreams about my teeth falling out all the time. He didnt think anything of it but maybe that is what causes the dream state reaction. 
Maybe try wearing a mouth guard for the night? I dunno, its just a theory.

----------


## PattiZ

Ohgosh, I use to have this dream all the time! I hated it. I eventually figured out it was about the inability to express yourself, like surpressing your anger. After I figured it out , it was like my consciousness no longer needed to have it and I did learn to express myself. 

I would agree that you may be clenching your teeth as well, a mouth guard could help from triggering the dream.

----------


## TheGriffin182

I had one of these dreams before, prob one of the most disturbing dreams I have ever had. It was very vivid and intense, then i researched it and was surprised to see so many people have similar dreams. It is very interesting that this occurs dreams are incredible!! But I am going to have to agree you are prob really stressed or feel an inability to express something. Hope all is well and these occur less real soon!!

----------


## Solarflare

O.O

THIS IS VERY COMMON...
i just typed the word teeth and it's the 4th one on google

so you certainly aren't the only one  :smiley:

----------

